#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT-Befund HWS >

## kniemrt

Hallo, ich habe mal wieder einen MRT-Befund, den ich nicht verstehe  :Zwinker:  
Befund:
Die miterfassten Anteile der hinteren Schädelgrube erscheinen regelrecht. Regelrechter kraniozervikaler Übergang. Keine Dislokation. Die atlantodentale Artikulation ist regelrecht. Unauffällige Form und Stellung des Dens axis. Regelrechte Form und Stellung der HWS. Normale Weite des knöchernen Spinalkanals. Harmonische Halslordose. Reguläre Darstellung des Knochenmarks der Wirbelkörper. Lediglich kleines Hämangiom in HWK 7 rechts apical ventral. Keine Fraktur oder Dislokation. Das Myelon kommt in der T1-Wichtung, wie auch in den T2-gewichteten Sequenzen regelrecht zur Abbildung. Kein Hinweis auf Raumforderung oder Entzündung. Keine Myelopathie. Normale Weite der Neuroforamina und freie Abgrenzbarkeit der Nervenwurzeln. Freier Arachnoidalraum. Kein Bandscheibenvorfall. Keine Protusio. Unauffällige Muskulatur. Auch die miterfassten Anteile der oberen BWS erscheinen regelrecht. 
Beurteilung:
Unauffällige Kernspintomographie der HWS. Kein Bandscheibenvorfall. Kein Hinweis auf Raumforderung oder Entzündung. Nebenbefundlich kleines Hämangiom in HWK7.  
Danke schon mal für Übersetzungen in patientenfreundliches Deutsch  :Zwinker:

----------


## josie

Hallo Kniemrt!
Ich übersetze die Beurteilung:
Unauffälliges MRT der Halswirbelsäule, kein Bandscheibenvorfall. Kein Hinweis auf einen Tumor/Raumforderung oder Entzündung, keine Entzündung.
Nebenbefund: kleiner Blutschwamm im 7.Halswirbel.

----------


## kniemrt

und was hat das mit dem Blutschwamm zu bedeuten? Ist das wie ein "blauer Fleck"? kann daher das Fingerkribbeln, welches ich habe, kommen?

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Nein, das Hämangiom hat keine Relevanz, es bildet sich in den allermeisten Fällen von alleine zurück. Zudem werden Sie dieses höchstwahrscheinlich schon seit der Kindheit haben (ca. 75-80% haben es seit Kindheit). Eine wirkliche Symptomatik wird nur selten dadurch ausgelöst. Da Ihr Befund rundum unauffällig war, kommt Ihr Fingerkribbeln zumindest nicht aus der Halswirbelsäule.

----------


## kniemrt

kann man im MRT verspannte Muskulatur sehen oder bedeutet "unauffällige Muskulatur" einfach nur, dass dort keine Risse oder ähnliches zu sehen sind?

----------

